# Get degree within 2 years



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I need to do something about this, because I'm starting to feel like a worthless sponge.

I'm in the middle of my PhD, and during the time I've been here (just under 4 years now), I've been having a lot of problems with motivation, which started in my first year of the program. That year was an absolute disaster because of my social anxiety and the resulting depression, and it almost totally destroyed my motivation to continue. I only just managed to satisfy the requirements to continue past the first year, which was quite shocking because up until grad school I always had exceptional grades. Since that first year, my motivation has improved somewhat, but it's been slow and intermittent, and I'm still not close to the point where I'm being as productive as I can or should be.

So I've decided that I need to do whatever it takes to finish my PhD within at most 2 years from now. I somehow need to find a way to keep myself on track and not get derailed during periods of anxiety and low motivation. As a starting point, I will try the following:*1.* Go to bed at a reasonable time and get up no later than 8:30am every day, and get my lazy *** to my office within an hour. No screwing around aimlessly in my apartment.

*2.* Determine exactly what I will do that day, break it down into sub-tasks and put an estimated time on each one, then do them, attempting to stick to the estimated time.

*3.* Breathe deeply while at the office so that I'm not tense around my office-mates.

*4.* Meditate at specific times every day, rather than just whenever I happen to remember, like I do now.​I will try to use this thread to record my progress every so often. And if anyone has gone through similar experiences or a similar routine, feel free to share your advice/experiences.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

I wish you luck! You can do it!

I'm hoping to complete my BSc next year. I not only transferred universities but have been part-time (to keep the anxiety manageable) so it's taken forever.

We WILL wear those stupid caps!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I think if you execute that plan you'll succeed. It helped me to read your plan. Thanks for posting. Let us know how its going.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I'm going to try to start this seriously tomorrow. I've had other things going on the last few days so I couldn't officially implement it. I'm getting nervous thinking about it. I hope I manage to go through with it.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Yaaaaaaaaaaay

Good luck! I think it's great you're setting this as your goal and I hope you accomplish it


----------



## One more round (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Ape in Space !

Guess what ? I have the same goal as you ! 

I am a third year doctoral student. I have the feeling I haven't started yet... And I need to finish my thesis within two years from now. It sounds familiar, isn't it ?

I was googling "goal forum" when I found your post. If you want, we can try to support each other on SAS forum. 

First, stop feeling like a worthless sponge. You need, and I mean WE need, to believe you can do it. It is the first condition to make it. If you truly believe it, you will make it.

I am an early sleeper, an early riser and I medidate 30 minutes to 1 hour everyday. So I don't share your first and fourth sub-goals. But I think they are good. We are doing something really hard so we need to be nice with ourselves (sleep well but also exercise) and RELAX (so meditation is really good).

My problem has more to do with procrastination... but we will make it, right ? Together ! Let's graduate at the same time !

I need to write again an article and submit it to my professor on thursday. 

So I DECIDE to write again half of it today !

I will keep you updated so be there too !


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

most people will never get their phd..or even masters...especially not at 27..and not in physics man! so cut urself some slack!!!
im hoping to finish my bachelors soon though! hopefully by june ill have my degree(next year) no way im doing a masters..and the bachhelor''s in psych so it'll be a waste.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I can't ****ing do it. I can't focus. Even for simple tasks I take forever to get through it because my mind keeps wandering. Any time I come up against a problem, instead of concentrating and trying to solve it, my mind just drifts away and starts thinking about mindless crap because the problem gives me anxiety. Such horribly inefficient use of time. How the hell am I ever going to get on track?


----------



## Arrested Development (Jun 3, 2010)

Ape in space said:


> I can't ****ing do it. I can't focus. Even for simple tasks I take forever to get through it because my mind keeps wandering. Any time I come up against a problem, instead of concentrating and trying to solve it, my mind just drifts away and starts thinking about mindless crap because the problem gives me anxiety. Such horribly inefficient use of time. How the hell am I ever going to get on track?


I'm struggling big time with this same problem. I tried adderall and it doesn't help me to concentrate any better, although it makes me happier while being scatterbrained. How helpful! I have noticed that since I haven't been exercising I have had a harder time concentrating. I don't know if maybe that plays any role for you bc I think I remember reading somewhere that you are active.

It may also be that you are overwhelming yourself. Instead of making a list of multiple things to implement right away maybe just work on one. Perhaps you could start by just working on your meditation? I know it's difficult, but try not to be too hard on yourself


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Arrested Development said:


> It may also be that you are overwhelming yourself. Instead of making a list of multiple things to implement right away maybe just work on one. Perhaps you could start by just working on your meditation? I know it's difficult, but try not to be too hard on yourself


this.

and i still have faith that you can do this. i can't say this anyway other way and it's one of those things that are more complicated then it seems _(although, it doesn't have to be)_, but - try not to be so tense.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Arrested Development said:


> It may also be that you are overwhelming yourself. Instead of making a list of multiple things to implement right away maybe just work on one. Perhaps you could start by just working on your meditation? I know it's difficult, but try not to be too hard on yourself


This.

If only it wasn't so goddamn difficult to simplify things!!

I had the same problem in school. It would take forever to do the simplest task because I couldn't concentrate.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Thanks for the support everyone. I just wish I could have one day where I felt like I was productive. On the plus side, today I solved a nagging problem, and the crazy method I was trying worked beautifully. So I feel slightly less useless than I did yesterday. I'll update again in a few days, and hopefully I'll be doing better then.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Today, for the first time since I started this thing, it all went according to plan. I haven't had a day this productive and distractionless since... I can't even remember. I really hope I can replicate this tomorrow.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

It always helps to plan the work and then reward yourself with time where you can "drift".


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I can't believe it... two entire days in a row now, I was completely focused and work-getting-done (apparently at the cost of my vocabulary :teeth). Do I dare hope for an entire week of this?


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I need to start this up seriously again. This is so hard.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

*FAIL*

Well that didn't happen. :rain


----------



## debutante (Dec 29, 2009)

Ape in space said:


> Well that didn't happen. :rain


Well, what did happen if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## buckwheatloaf (Jun 21, 2013)

Awwww *presents you with a feel-better banana*.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

debutante said:


> Well, what did happen if you don't mind me asking?


I'm still working on it. I'm almost at the end, but it'll take a couple of months more still. I didn't do any of the things I said in the OP. And I'm still having problems motivating myself to get it done.


----------



## debutante (Dec 29, 2009)

Ape in space said:


> I'm still working on it. I'm almost at the end, but it'll take a couple of months more still. I didn't do any of the things I said in the OP. And I'm still having problems motivating myself to get it done.


That's resilience for sure! Be proud of that trait you have. You may not have completed your goal in the time frame you expected and you are still working towards the goal (and didn't choose an easier alternative--quitting) and that is indeed a *great job and something to be proud of*! :boogie


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Ape in space said:


> *1.* Go to bed at a reasonable time and get up no later than 8:30am every day, and get my lazy *** to my office within an hour. No screwing around aimlessly in my apartment.​
> *2.* Determine exactly what I will do that day, break it down into sub-tasks and put an estimated time on each one, then do them, attempting to stick to the estimated time.
> 
> *3.* Breathe deeply while at the office so that I'm not tense around my office-mates.
> ...


Wow I didn't do any of those things past the first week after making this thread. Oh well, I missed my target date by over a year. No big deal. :blank


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Ape in space said:


> I'm going to try to start this seriously tomorrow. I've had other things going on the last few days so I couldn't officially implement it. I'm getting nervous thinking about it. I hope I manage to go through with it.


Hehe. I tell myself that everyday and never do. Good luck.


----------

